# Looking for a story - cannibals



## Gus7021 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello,

For years now, I've been looking (not very assiduously, admittedly) for a story I read about a woman who becomes shipwrecked on an island, and is befriended by the natives.

They treat her well, feed her - she puts on a fair amount of weight.

Then one day they grab her and cook her.

Not really in to the 'cannibal' thing, but there was (in my memory, anyway) some good imagery in the earlier part of the story.

I can't remember where I read it - I'm 95% certain it wasn't Dimensions, and think it may have been on a random trawl through Teh Interweb. (I was possibly drunk or sleep-deprived at the time, so...)

Anyway, if anyone has a scooby of what I might be talking about, please post a link.

Cheers,


Gus


----------



## fanofdimensions (Aug 18, 2007)

here's a few, I admit I find some of these kinds of stories fun to read if only because they usually fatten someone up quite nicely....

http://geocities.com/dvourer/stories.html


----------



## Gus7021 (Aug 18, 2007)

Yep, that's the one - it was 'Becky, the guest of honour'.

Pretty disturbing, in fact - but a nice story...!

Thanks muchly, FoD!


Gus


----------



## zonker (Aug 20, 2007)

Gus7021 said:


> Yep, that's the one - it was 'Becky, the guest of honour'.
> 
> Pretty disturbing, in fact - but a nice story...!
> 
> ...


I like the descriptions leading up to the cannibalism... I think someone should write a story like this which seems to be heading in this direction, but then, the feast at the end turns out to be a stuffing session for the "guest of honor"


----------



## fanofdimensions (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm sure if you emailed the author they'd easily change the ending...seriously...I love how they fattened her up and made her in to a big lazy bbw with healthy "appetites"...i'd happily volunteer serving both ;-)

there is another story but I don't remember it very well where a woman is fattened up and the villagers make offerings she has to eat in the entirety, and the villagers rub her big fat belly as a way to somehow get their wish granted or something....she ends up becoming huge but also quite happy at her predicament...but I never saved it to the computer and don't remember the name....



zonker said:


> I like the descriptions leading up to the cannibalism... I think someone should write a story like this which seems to be heading in this direction, but then, the feast at the end turns out to be a stuffing session for the "guest of honor"


----------



## zonker (Aug 22, 2007)

fanofdimensions said:


> I'm sure if you emailed the author they'd easily change the ending...seriously...I love how they fattened her up and made her in to a big lazy bbw with healthy "appetites"...i'd happily volunteer serving both ;-)
> 
> there is another story but I don't remember it very well where a woman is fattened up and the villagers make offerings she has to eat in the entirety, and the villagers rub her big fat belly as a way to somehow get their wish granted or something....she ends up becoming huge but also quite happy at her predicament...but I never saved it to the computer and don't remember the name....



I hadn't meant that the author should change that work. I believe in the artistic integrity, even for a piece like this. What I meant was a story with a "surprise ending" where it appeared that the ending would be cannibalism, but instead ended with a nice big fattening session.

I too love how she learns to give in to both appetites...

Anyway, this may be the story you are referring to. If not, it's still a gem. The ending is quite similar to what you describe. From the old Weight Room, Thomas Richard's "The Party", a classic (Observer, you need to bring this one into the new forum).... By the way, does anyone know, is Thomas Richard also the writer T.R. Very similar style and taste in this story....

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/party.html


----------



## AKASA (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's another one of many such stories.
http://caribiskalneisland.com/AKASA13.html


----------

